# Wolfenstein The New Order



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

Looks like Bethesda is on a roll. Bethesda tweeted the following pic :

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BJlmSWlCUAEZreB.jpg:large

Source : *twitter.com/Bethblog/status/331408513068847105

They also explained that Bethesda Dev Studios are not working on it, so perhaps it something they are going to publish.

We can only wait and watch....

More pics taken from : Bethesda working on a new game? &mdash; News  |  Gamersbook

*www.gamersbook.com/repository/images/_variations/5/f/5f47492ba5a8fe73c053c954ae46b0f0_content_gallery.jpg?v=0

*www.gamersbook.com/repository/images/_variations/3/1/31d75653c64a7def4fcd15872609edbe_content_gallery.jpg?v=0

*www.gamersbook.com/repository/images/_variations/a/2/a27ddc3b2464c510641404d16aa12fc4_content_gallery.jpg?v=0


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2013)

^^ Looks like an FPS to me. I guess this one's reserved for E3.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 7, 2013)

Old news. Already confirmed as a new Wolfenstein 

Wolfenstein: The New Order revealed - GameSpot.com


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2013)

I guessed the genre correctly.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 7, 2013)

Screenshots are out. ID TECH 5 Bit-ches!!!

Wolfenstein: The New Order Announced, Coming To PC, X360 and PS3 In Q4 2013 [UPDATE] | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2013)

^^ Add next gen consoles to that except errrr....wii-u. 

Btw, the screenies look photo realistic. Id tech 5 is really a brilliant engine if used in the right way.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Add next gen consoles to that except errrr....wii-u.
> 
> Btw, the screenies look photo realistic. Id tech 5 is really a brilliant engine if used in the right way.



errrrrrrr............ If it can release on Pre-HistoricBox 360 and AncientStation 3,It might as well should release on Wii-U


Spoiler



It not releasing on Wii-U is a different thing though


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

Well, it was not revealed as Wolfenstein when I had seen these teasers. But, glad to know.

Capt. B.J. Blazkowicz is back!

Brings back memories of Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2013)

mods...please the merge the threads


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

I PM'd Anorion already.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 8, 2013)

No multiplayer in new Wolfenstein - GameSpot.com

It will be SP only. Praise Arceus.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

dead5 said:


> No multiplayer in new Wolfenstein - GameSpot.com
> 
> It will be SP only. Praise Arceus.



Thank god...there is already so many multiplayer games out there.

BTW, what do you guys think of Capt. Blazcowicz's new look :

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944199_10152793540155436_117170134_n.jpg


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2013)

^^ Now that's more like a true advancement.  Id-tech5 FTW 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It not releasing on Wii-U is a different thing though




  Nice one commander.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Thank god...there is already so many multiplayer games out there.
> 
> BTW, what do you guys think of Capt. Blazcowicz's new look :
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944199_10152793540155436_117170134_n.jpg



Somebody needs to make a CSI "Enhance" with that 



> Man, my comments yesterday about Wolfenstein: The New Order certainly struck a nerve! Hell hath no fury like a gamer-on-the-Internet scorned!
> 
> And foolish as it may be, I'd like to try to address the controversy.
> 
> ...



*www.facebook.com/warren.spector/posts/10201186670171723

Mr. Spector posted an update on his views. 


I hope that this game is return to the style of Wolf 3D. The previous games like RTCW were nowhere nearly as good. 

Id games/Id franchise games haven't been the same since Romero left.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Somebody needs to make a CSI "Enhance" with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What statement had he made BTW?



dead5 said:


> I hope that this game is return to the style of Wolf 3D. The previous games like RTCW were nowhere nearly as good.
> 
> Id games/Id franchise games haven't been the same since Romero left.



True that. Though Romero did lose his **** when he made Daikatana after leaving id.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What statement had he made BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> True that. Though Romero did lose his **** when he made Daikatana after leaving id.





> Did the world really need another Wolfenstein game? Did we need a generically dark, monochromatic, FPS, kill-the-Nazi-giant-robot game?
> 
> Uh. No. The world did not. I am so tired of stuff like this...
> 
> ...



5chars


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

Although these two deal with Doom, what they say also applies to Wolf.

The most misunderstood game of all time





Lets hope that the devs get it as well as these two.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 12, 2013)

though i've never played any wolfenstien game before,this wil be awesome


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> though i've never played any wolfenstien game before,this wil be awesome



Its never too late : Celebrating 20 Years of Wolfenstein 3D - The Game That Started It All


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like if you pre-order Wolfenstein : The New Order, you will get beta access to *Doom 4*

Pre-Order Wolfenstein, Get Into the Beta for the Next Doom

Bethesda is really going to town with this one.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2014)

any ideas about its expected release date?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2014)

May 20th


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2014)

Well its good to hear that they haven't stopped working on Doom 4.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2014)

average COD mashup


----------



## snap (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah so the Winhelm returns.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2014)

Faun said:


> average COD mashup



Only without the multiplayer.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 9, 2014)

the trailer looks good and so is the gameplay


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

abhidev said:


> the trailer looks good and so is the gameplay



Well it will be like COD, average shooter. After BI no FPS game have impressed me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2014)

Average shooter? How can you guys come up with such conclusions? The first time I saw BI's gameplay video, I thought of it as a shitty game compared to BioShock, turned out false. 

And... needed some Nazi-shooting stuff. Getting bored of modern. Steampunk, Victorian-era modern (The Order), these kinda settings are awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I hope that I am wrong TBH. Need a different FPS anyway.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Good news

*www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocke...er-graphics-comparison-ultra-to-low-idnum267/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2014)

This game's getting a lot of 9s and 8s. YASS! Gaming drought is now over! 

Needed more Nazi-shooting games and I think I got one.


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

Gonna take 2 days more to finish downloading.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 20, 2014)

^^Yeah, the game is freakin' huge.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game's getting a lot of 9s and 8s. YASS! Gaming drought is now over!
> 
> Needed more Nazi-shooting games and I think I got one.



and finally a game without the MP hype and Solid SP which begs for classic slated pop corn and cola and a good 20+ hours play through.


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> and finally a game without the MP hype and Solid SP which begs for classic slated pop corn and cola and a good 20+ hours play through.



Just like the Metro series.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just like the Metro series.



Ja. Sie haben Recht, Hail Hydra


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

6.0% finsihed. 2 days 15 hours remaining.....


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> 6.0% finsihed. 2 days 15 hours remaining.....



FUP says hi ?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> FUP says hi ?



not yet. When it does it will probably take 5 days more.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 20, 2014)

41 gb wow..


----------



## powerhoney (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> not yet. When it does it will probably take 5 days more.



What's your ISP and plan???


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

Well, it releases today (or rather tomorrow, depending on when they release in the west). Any word on pricing?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2014)

44 gigs, Mein Gott. I better start earning soon.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, it releases today (or rather tomorrow, depending on when they release in the west). Any word on pricing?



3k. Flipkart has it for ordering.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> 44 gigs, Mein Gott. I better start earning soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Link quick, i mean the 2.8K wala in steam? i thought it was some 60$ !!


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> 6.0% finsihed. 2 days 15 hours remaining.....



So will you keep your system running for 2 days??or download it in gaps??


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> What's your ISP and plan???



BSNL.
1 month of my plan 4mbps till 20 then 512kbps.

- - - Updated - - -



ankitj1611 said:


> So will you keep your system running for 2 days??or download it in gaps??



It will probably run 24/7 till Watch_Dogs gets downloaded which will probably complete on the 30th.

- - - Updated - - -

11.2% done. 1 day 22 hours remaining. IDK what happened lol.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

What about sys requirements?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What about sys requirements?



Not much I think.
Recommended is core i7 930.
4GB Ram.
GTX 460.
and a whopping 50 GB HDD space.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

I only have a HD4850. Will take some time before I upgrade.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> 3k. Flipkart has it for ordering.



20% off at GMG you can get for 48$ ~ 2814.84 INR Use this code at check out to get 20% off : FUSWJT-B1DU64-JBV8UY


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

Anyone else downloading? Progress?


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2014)

I'm, not in any legal way, shame on me. God knows how ****ing long it's gonna take though. I thought Max Payne 3 was huge


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I'm, not in any legal way, shame on me. God knows how ****ing long it's gonna take though. I thought Max Payne 3 was huge



How much done?


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2014)

Around 2.5 GB man


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Around 2.5 GB man



11.5 GB here


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> 11.5 GB here


You in IIT or where? What speed?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You in IIT or where? What speed?



4mbps BSNL.


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2014)

Oh okay.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3512716765.png

But must resist as only 29.8 GB data limit left, next month may be, need to spare some for BF4 online


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

Haha...Unlimited internet with no FUP rocks.


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

FUP just kicked in


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3512716765.png
> 
> But must resist as only 29.8 GB data limit left, next month may be, need to spare some for BF4 online



You live in Indonesia?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Haha...Unlimited internet with no FUP rocks.



its unlimited too, on a prepaid basis, i just don't want to recharge it that's all 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You live in Indonesia?



For the last 1 years and 5 months.


----------



## sushovan (May 21, 2014)

The download size of the game reminded me of those days when I had a 40 GB IDE HDD


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

-read the rules-


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 21, 2014)

^^


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

bavusani said:


> There is a repack on the p2p forums like 17GB with PS3 textures and how that looks nobody knows???



Those textures look absolutely horrible when compared to PC.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Those textures look absolutely horrible when compared to PC.



+1 



> -read the rules-



why on earth would someone want to apply last gen console textures?


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> why on earth would someone want to apply last gen console textures?



To cut the size of download by more than 70%

- - - Updated - - -

Damn, the game doesn't support SLI. Also looks like this runs better on red hardware. Gonna try it on both laptops and play on whichever can run it better. 50% done


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2014)

It looks and feels like RAGE. Same engine.


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> It looks and feels like RAGE. Same engine.



same shortcomings.


----------



## sarthak96 (May 21, 2014)

Is that whopping download size just for textures or is there uncompressed audio too


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Is that whopping download size just for textures or is there uncompressed audio too



Textures+High quality vids.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

Performance Review

I expected results with some more GPUs though, specially mid-range. However the 60 FPS cap ruined the mood i guess.

*www.hardocp.com/article/2014/05/21/wolfenstein_new_order_performance_review#.U313MtKSxWI

4K Gameplay is also up 

*www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/wolfenstein-the-new-order-4k-ultra-gameplay-idnum268/


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2014)

felt like a mission in MOH


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

This download is making me cry. :'(


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

abhidev said:


> felt like a mission in MOH



good old days :')


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

So isnt it worth 40gb ?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So isnt it worth 40gb ?



I would assume you meant that after 40GB download, you expect a FPS game to last long really long..ting tong 

B.U.T a game with 234+ hours wont necessarily be a good game, quality of game play >> quantity in game hours. Besides its a SP focused game. I could see praises everywhere in other forums.

Wofly gets 8/10.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

Well I'm ok with short campaign as long as it is engrossing, if it can make me skip a meal or two.


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

So you think you know fear!?
Try downloading Wolfenstein New Order in a 512kbps BSNL connection and you'll know the meaning of true fear.


----------



## Activtile (May 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3512716765.png
> 
> But must resist as only 29.8 GB data limit left, next month may be, need to spare some for BF4 online




Just buy a physical copy then...

But yea 50GB of disk space is insane... welcome to the Next Gen where you will need a PC with at least 10TB disk space in order to survive.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2014)

just watched entire walkthrough. A lot less enemy variation. But good dailogs and direction. 

I don't feel the need to play this game.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

Activtile said:


> Just buy a physical copy then...
> 
> But yea 50GB of disk space is insane... welcome to the Next Gen where you will need a PC with at least 10TB disk space in order to survive.



survival comes in many shapes and forms. Heard about data purging? I know how to house-keep a 500GB HDD. Everything in the world can not be important at the same time. Get used to it and welcome to TDF.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> just watched entire walkthrough. A lot less enemy variation. But good dailogs and direction.
> 
> I don't feel the need to play this game.



Yeah you definitely don't need to, not because the game is not worth playing but because you have watched the ENTIRE walk-through before even starting it.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Yeah you definitely don't need to, not because the game is not worth playing but because you have watched the ENTIRE walk-through before even starting it.



Saves the time  It's just the blend of various other games. Nothing that I should try experiencing.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

Wolfenstein Released in Germany Without Nazi References

*www.tomshardware.com/news/wolfenstein-german-release-bethesda-nazis,26844.html

but how good the game still stands then?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2014)

Faun said:


> just watched entire walkthrough. A lot less enemy variation. But good dailogs and direction.
> 
> I don't feel the need to play this game.



Whaaa?! I've got nothing to say.


----------



## sarthak96 (May 29, 2014)

Can anyone playing this on a dual core laptop give benches??


----------



## iittopper (Sep 28, 2014)

Man this game is so awesome . Solid Gunplay , Awesome Dual wielding , decent voice acting and after a long time i am playing a fps shooter game that has good story . The last good story driven fps game i played was Call of Duty MW2 in 2009 .


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 28, 2014)

Story is pretty decent but the game's visuals leave much to be desired, especially some of the in-game environments which look rather blurry and washed out because of the utterly low res textures that they comprise of . This is simply unacceptable, considering that this game hogs over 30gb of hdd space after installation-other titles like metro 2033 redux, crysis 3 etc which require significantly lower hdd space look way better than wolfenstein.


----------



## seamon (Sep 29, 2014)

No freakin SLI support


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 29, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Story is pretty decent but the game's visuals leave much to be desired, especially some of the in-game environments which look rather blurry and washed out because of the utterly low res textures that they comprise of . This is simply unacceptable, considering that this game hogs over 30gb of hdd space after installation-other titles like metro 2033 redux, crysis 3 etc which require significantly lower hdd space look way better than wolfenstein.


Well you can't compare C3 with Wolfenstein, the former is all about graphics, while the latter is about gameplay. I loved the New Order, there are very few games out there which actually gave me a challenge like that one, but yeah when you take the total hard disk space into account it's kinda disappointing graphically.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 29, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Story is pretty decent but the game's visuals leave much to be desired, especially some of the in-game environments which look rather blurry and washed out because of the utterly low res textures that they comprise of . This is simply unacceptable, considering that this game hogs over 30gb of hdd space after installation-other titles like metro 2033 redux, crysis 3 etc which require significantly lower hdd space look way better than wolfenstein.



You have to blame Idtech engine for that . So much size yet not so much graphics . This was also the case with Rage . I am currently on chapter 9 , and have already spend around 6 hour . Will take 5 more hour to complete . So 10-12 hour for a Fps game is solid .

Just finished where we are sent to labour camp and man seeing that leader holding a small baby upside down and  condition of workers ( toilet , beds , working condition etc) , man that made me so sad .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2016)

started this game......

can any1 tell secrets about this game, somewhere i read in the past that this game has an inbuilt mechanism that takes u to different story or world.........

dont remember if it was this game or the old blood


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2016)

Haven't played The Old Blood, thinking of purchasing it sometime though.

There isn't any secrets. Only one are the enigma codes that you can find hidden throughout the game that you can decode to unlock cheats or game modes.

As for storyline, there is an event where you have to make a choice, depending upon what you choose you will be put into one of two timelines with slightly different story and mechanics. Once you finish the game with one timeline, you can replay the game and choose the other option and follow the second timeline. I won't tell you what the choice is because spoilers.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 23, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Haven't played The Old Blood, thinking of purchasing it sometime though.
> 
> There isn't any secrets. Only one are the enigma codes that you can find hidden throughout the game that you can decode to unlock cheats or game modes.
> 
> As for storyline, there is an event where you have to make a choice, depending upon what you choose you will be put into one of two timelines with slightly different story and mechanics. Once you finish the game with one timeline, you can replay the game and choose the other option and follow the second timeline. I won't tell you what the choice is because spoilers.



Already finished the game 2 days back, well long back I read here about this nightmare game ....., its just an ingame mini game. I was expecting something else........


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2016)

Started this game yesterday and now in Chapter 4

this game has got story and good gameplay :grin_NF:


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2016)

Completed this game.

*My Rating : 8.5/10*

*Graphics : * Excellent graphics and model detailing only thing is the long distance objects appear blurry and also when player is nearing a background object it goes from blur to clear.
other than that no issues with graphics.
*Story:* Well, story is the best part of this game which is far better than previous installments.
The player narrates the story dialogues through out the whole game and it feels like Max Payne voice.
Bethesda has given importance to Story this time.
*Game play:* The top most thing about Wolfenstein is the gameplay and it is indeed enjoyable.
There are two modes you can choose Stealth or Assault. I had chosen stealth.But if you like to go on a Rampage (like Rambo style) then choose the other one.
And also shooting off enemy heads has nice animation (Gore).
A.I is somehow mixed and sometimes its really dull...You can stealth kill a patrolling enemy in front of other but they wont notice at all (not even the dead body).
In that sense, Far Cry 3/4 is much better.
This game has got Boss Fights !!! and sometimes it gets really PITA (if u don't know the thing you have to do to Kill the Boss)
I played on Normal difficultly and died many times to complete a stage or area part.
Firing with double handed shotguns or assault rifles is really a Fun part of the game.

*Sound:* Brilliant...but do not compare this with COD or Battlefield sounds.

This is by far the best game in the series.

I am looking forward to Old Blood now :smile_NF:


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2016)

How long was the game ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2016)

gameranand said:


> How long was the game ??



pretty short, i was expecting it to be huge for the download size.....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> pretty short, i was expecting it to be huge for the download size.....


Numbers dude...Give me some numbers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> How long was the game ??



Its 15hrs average but I was also looking for Gold & Enigma codes so it took me 17 hrs


check this out for you reference
How long does it take to beat your favorite games? - HowLongToBeat.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh OK. 15-20 hrs is good enough for me.

I know about that site but its always better to get a first hand opinion from a person who have completed that game rather than using that site. Thats why I asked.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2016)

Wolfenstein games are enormous in sizes and my download limit is not compatible with them even if I wanted to play them but they have good story and compelling graphics.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 8, 2016)

Doesn't matter how the short the game is. The story is so good which has kept me hooked till now. I am not counting the amazing graphics, good mechanics, etc.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 8, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Doesn't matter how the short the game is. The story is so good which has kept me hooked till now. I am not counting the amazing graphics, good mechanics, etc.



but the size?

I remember playing return to castle wolfenstein which was great at its time of release(lookwise , gameplay) and had very decent size......


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 8, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> but the size?
> 
> I remember playing return to castle wolfenstein which was great at its time of release(lookwise , gameplay) and had very decent size......



Yes, size is gigantic. Although, I don't feel anything since I have been on a 50 MBPS connection for more than a year now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> but the size?
> 
> I remember playing return to castle wolfenstein which was great at its time of release(lookwise , gameplay) and had very decent size......



all current gen games are expected to be in this size


----------



## BakBob (May 29, 2016)

Sorry to necro this thread, but anyone having severe performance issues with this game? Like unplayable framerates even at lowest settings and 720p?

I know i don't have the best of pc. But 11-20fps on a gtx960+i5 4440 is a little too low imo


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2016)

I haven't had any such problems on my config. I played on high.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (May 29, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I haven't had any such problems on my config. I played on high.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I know for certain its not my rig, its definitely the game as I can 1080/60 on GTA 5 (High). Even if the engine has a few optimisation issues this performance is beyond terrible.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2016)

It's probably the uncompressed textures that the game contains.

Are you running this on a laptop GPU?


----------



## BakBob (May 30, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> It's probably the uncompressed textures that the game contains.
> 
> Are you running this on a laptop GPU?



Its a desktop GPU.


----------



## chimera201 (May 30, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Its a desktop GPU.



It's the settings. You have to tinker around a bit to get it right cause of the megatexture tech. After that its a solid 60fps. Especially VT Cache size, VT compress, Max PPF

Some Helpful Game Tweaks!!!! :: Wolfenstein: The New Order General Discussion


----------



## BakBob (May 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> It's the settings. You have to tinker around a bit to get it right cause of the megatexture tech. After that its a solid 60fps. Especially VT Cache size, VT compress, Max PPF
> 
> Some Helpful Game Tweaks!!!! :: Wolfenstein: The New Order General Discussion



I put everything on low and 720p and its still 10-20fps


----------



## chimera201 (May 30, 2016)

BakBob said:


> I put everything on low and 720p and its still 10-20fps



The lowest values is not "low". Try this:

VT Cache size: high.


VT Compress: enabled.


Max PPF: 16.


----------



## BakBob (May 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The lowest values is not "low". Try this:
> 
> VT Cache size: high.
> 
> ...



Tried that too. Didn't help.


----------



## chimera201 (May 31, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Tried that too. Didn't help.



Then it must be some other setting. Post a screenshot of the settings screen. Also try changing the power management mode in Nvidia Control Panel to 'prefer max performance' for this game.


----------

